# Internetzugang über HUB nicht möglich



## Brabbel (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

und zwar habe ich folgendes problem:

ich habe 2 PC'S in zwei unterschiedlichen Stockwerken, und eine FritzBox im Keller.
ich möchte die beiden PC's mittels eines HUB zusammenschließen um mit beiden ins Internet gehen zu können, bevorzugt auch gleichzeitig ^^

nun is das so, dass ich von der Fritzbox zum ersten PC eine LAN-Leitung habe (durch die Wand) und vom ersten zum zweiten PC noch eine, allerdings aber nicht direkt von der Box zum zweiten PC!

Also hab ich das Kabel was von der Box zum ersten PC kommt an das Hub angeschlossen, und an das HUB dann den ersten PC und noch ein Kabel in die Steckdose die hoch zum zweiten PC geht.

hab da mal was Vorbereitet ... hilf vllt zum besseren Verstehen:

KLICK

mein Problem dabei ist nun, dass ich zwar beim ersten PC super Internet habe, beim zweiten PC allerdings nicht!
Also hab ich das Kabel was vom keller kommt mal direkt in den Stecker für den zweiten PC gesteckt und dann hatte ich beim zweiten PC auch Internet, es funktioniert also nur dann nicht, wenn ich es vom Keller über den HUB zum zweiten PC laufen lasse.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich da ändern muss damit ich sowohl für den ersten als auch für den zweiten PC internet habe?

schon mal im Voraus vielen Dankl

mfg Brabbel


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Mai 2008)

Hast du vielleicht für beide PCs die selbe IP Adresse vergeben?
Ist beim zweitem PC die Fritzbox als Gateway und DNS eingetragen? ( bei der Fritzbox sollte das die IP 192.168.178.1 sein)

Kannst du die Fritzbox anpingen vom zweiten PC aus?

Start > Ausführen> "cmd"  ohne Anführungszeichen eingeben und bestätigen.
Dann
Ping 192.168.178.1
oder eben die IP welche deine Fritzbox hat.


----------



## Brabbel (17. Mai 2008)

Wie das mit der IP von den PC's is weiß ich leider net.

Genauso weiß ich das mit dem Gateway/DNS net, da ich (leider) sehr wenig ahnung damit hab sry).
wo kann ich des einstelln ob Gateway oder DNS?

Wenn ich versuche die FritzBox anzupingen steht da nur "Zielhost wurde nicht gefunden"

Und noch was: unten in der Leiste kommt ständig sone Meldung "Netzwerkverbindung verfügt über eingeschränkte oder keine Konnektivität"

Das alles kommt auch nur dann wenn ich das alles über des HUB laufen lass, wenn ich des HUB rauslass geht alles: Internet, verbindung zur Box, etc. nur hab ich dann für den ersten PC kein Internet xDD


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Mai 2008)

Ok.
Versuch das mit dem Ping vom erstem PC aus, damit wir wissen dass die IP Adresse der Fritzbox die ich oben genannt habe stimmt.

Ich gehe bei folgender Anleitung von Windows 2000 oder XP aus.

Geh bei beiden PCs in die Systemteuerung (die Folgenden Schritte gelten mit einer Ausnahme für beide Rechner).
Ein Doppelklick auf "Netzwerkverbindungen"

Da können nun mehrere Verbindungen drinnstehen.
1349 (falls vorhanden) ist dein Firewireanschluss, und interessiert uns im Moment nicht.

Die Verbindung Lan-Verbindung rechtsklicken, und dort auf "Eigenschaften"
In der Liste "Internetprotokol TCP/IP" auswählen und dann auf "Eigenschaften"

"Folgende IP Adresse verwenden" aktivieren.
IP-Adresse. 192.168.178.X 
Das X durch eine Zahl zwischen 2 und 255 ersetzen. Ich empfehle die 2 zu nehmen, bei dem nächstem PC MUSS die Zahl eine andere sein, ansonsten gelten folgende Werte für beide PCs.

Subnetmask. 255.255.255.0
Standartgateway: 192.168.178.1

"Folgende DNS Serveradresse verwenden" aktivieren

Bevorzugter DNS: 192.168.178.1

Den anderen kannst du leerlassen.


Dann nurnoch überall OK klicken, danach sollte es theoretisch funktionieren.


----------



## Brabbel (17. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab das mal so gemacht wie du mir sagtest nur gibts da ein kleines problemchen bei:

ich hab diese CD die bei der FritzBox dabei war, die mich durch den Installationsvorgang führt eingelegt, hab dann des ma durchlaufen lassen und das hat mir dann folgende meldung gebracht:

"Das Gerät welches mit der FritzBox verbunden werden soll hat eine feste IP-Adresse oder eine feste DNS-Server Adresse zugewiesen. Mit diesen Einstellungen kann keine Verbindung zur FritzBox hergestellt werden. [...] "

das Internet t überdies immer noch net ... zumindest auf dem zweiten PC auf dem ersten hab ich auch mit der zugeordneten IP Internet

EDIT: hab auch nochma des anpingen versucht, diesmal kam ne andere Meldung und zwar:

"Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung"


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. Mai 2008)

Diese Info der Fritzbox CD ist Blödsinn, weswegen mir die Firma AVM noch immer ein Dorn im Auge ist.

Die Meldung sagt das selbe aus wie die erste, es ist keine Verbindung da.
Hast du mal das Netzwerkkabel das vom Hub zum zweitem PC geht ausgetauscht?


----------



## Brabbel (17. Mai 2008)

Jop habs scho mit sämtlichen Kabeln an allen möglichen Plätzen da versucht.
An den Kabeln dürftes also net liegen.

noch was ... An dem HUB sind für jeden Steckplatz 2 Lämpchen da
bei der oberen steht was von "100M" dran
bei der unteren "Link/Aktivity"

die obere leuchtet bei allen drei verbindungen die grad dran sind konstant
die untere leuchtet nur bei den beiden Steckern vom Keller und vom ersten PC konstant, der Stecker von PC 2 da blinkt die untere Lampe.
hat das irgendwas zu sagen?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Mai 2008)

Also Activity Leuchten blinken an meinem Switch auch, weil eben nicht ununterbrochen Daten gesendet werden.

Was mich verwirrt ist dass die Direktverbindung zum Router funktioniert.
Sonst hätte ich gesagt es liegt an der Netzwerkkarte oder deren Treiber.

Es kann trotzdem nicht schaden wenn du mal versuchst den Treiber der Netzwerkkarte upzudaten.

Welches Betriebsysstem läuft eigentlich auf dem PC der keine Verbindung kriegt ?


----------



## Brabbel (18. Mai 2008)

Da läuft Windows XP drauf, auf beiden.

Kann es eigentlich auch sein dass die Netzwerkkarte nicht mit dem HUB kompatibel ist?


----------



## Andreas Späth (18. Mai 2008)

Das wäre mir neu dass es so ein Problem gibt.
Das ist alles ein Standart und sollte von daher "einfach funktionieren"

Du hast aber hoffentlich schon normale Patchkabel genommen und keine Gekreuzten (Crossover) ?

Hast du mal die Kabel/anschlüsse am Hub getauscht? Vielleicht ist ja ein Port deffekt.

Ansonsten steh ich im Moment ziemlich im dunkelm wo das Problem noch zu finden sein könnte.
Probier mal testweise nen anderen Hub oder nen Switch eines Freundes anzuschliesen ob es damit geht.


----------



## Brabbel (18. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab inzwischen geschafft auf dem PC 2 auch Internet über den HUB zu bekommen
lag irgendwie an den Kabeln/Steckern wies scheint, alle nochma festgemacht und geprüft ob se stecken dann gings

ALLERDINGS: nur für sehr kurze zeit ... ich hab internet gehabt hab n bissl gesurft, auf einmal wars wieder weg und nur krieg ichs einfach net hin xDDD zweimal war des nu schon so, ich hatte internet hab gesurft dann wars wieder weg un dann hab ich wieder die ganzen stecker kontrolliert beim ersten mal hats scheinbar was gebracht beim zweiten mal is immer noch kein netz da

nur weiß ich jetzt halt net ob an nem kabel liegt, an irgendeinem der stecker, oder vllt sogar am stecker von der netzwerkkarte ...


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Mai 2008)

Teste mal verschieden Kabel aus, was anderes wird dir kaum übrig bleiben.
Eine Netzwerkkarte ist generell ja auch nicht soo teuer. Die gibts schon für 10€ ich denke mal 100Mbit werden ja reichen für deine Zwecke.

Versuch einfach immer den Router anzupingen (hab ich dir ja oben erklärt wie das geht).

Denk aber daran, du musst bei einer neuen Karte vermutlich auch die Einstellungen von Oben nochmal wiederholen.


----------



## Brabbel (19. Mai 2008)

ich denke ich werds mal mit nem switch ausprobieren.
jetzt mit dem HUB denk ich dass es so is, dass ich eine Verbindung habe, diese aber nicht über den HUB raus, demnach auch nicht bis zum Router kommt.
Zumindest kommts mir ein bischen so vor.

aber vielen dank für deine Hilfe! top!


----------



## Andreas Späth (19. Mai 2008)

Also mit Hub sollte es normalerweise auch funktionieren.
Vielleicht hat aber dieser eine irgendeinen Deffekt. Ist zwar eher selten dass es dann mit dem anderem Computer noch geht, aber man hat ja schon Pferde kotzen sehen


----------



## Brabbel (20. Mai 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich check grad gar nix mehr xDDD
des Internet tut auf einmal ... ^^
ichweiß wirklich nicht warum das so instabil war aber ich komm nach hause schalte den PC an und kann ins internet 

danke nochmal für die hilfe =)


----------

